# Can the EOS M3 be repaired in the USA?



## gcrimmins (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm a long-time Canon shooter looking to replace my aging DSLR with a mirrorless camera. I'm considering buying an EOS M3 from Amazon Japan and having the camera shipped to the US. But I don't want to buy one unless I can have it repaired if needed. I checked with Canon USA, and they won't be repairing the M3. I checked with a well-known camera repair shop which said they can't/won't get parts for anything that Canon USA doesn't service. Has anyone else looked in to how US buyers of this camera could get one repaired? Thanks,

--Geoff


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 14, 2015)

I suspect you'd need to send it to Japan.


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 15, 2015)

It's not going to be repaired in the states. It won't prevent me from buying it. I have confidence in Canon products.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2015)

Canon USA will not spend effort and money to stock parts and train technicians for a camera they do not sell. Its possible that a private repair shop or two will handle some repairs.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 15, 2015)

Middle range Digital cameras are expendable. If it dies in 3 or 4 years, you got your money's worth. Also the repair may be more than the cost of the camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Middle range Digital cameras are expendable.



Unfortunately true. My EOS M decided to stop working recently...although in fact, I'm not exactly sure how recently. I last used it when I was in Europe in April. Brought it home, took it to Europe and back again in June, but didn't use it (it traveled business class in my carry-on). In between trips and since June, it sat in a Storm im2050 case. Last week, I went to use it and it wouldn't power on. Batteries dead? Shouldn't be, but I charged them and no joy. Swapped cards, batteries, lenses...and then it did turn on. Once. Turned it off, now 'it's dead, Jim.' 

As many know, Canon uses a 'flat-rate' repair charge based on the retail price of the item. For the M, that clearly doesn't consider the fire sale pricing, so the going rate is $233. The price of a new body-only EOS M on Amazon is $239. 

I debated straight replacement vs. the M2 or M3. In reality, the original M meets my needs quite well - good IQ in a small, light package. The M2 is essentially the same (slightly faster AF, slightly smaller), the M3 has similar IQ with more MP, better controls and several new features (tilt screen, etc), but in a package larger than the original M. The M2 body on Amazon is $55 more than the M, the M3 is double the cost and more hassle to order, plus I'd need an extra battery whereas the M2 uses the same as the M. 

The M2 is on its way to me via FedEx. If it was a camera I used a lot, I'd be tempted by the M3, but for a few hundred shots a year, I decided it wasn't worth the additional cost. Hopefully the M2 lasts longer...


----------



## bf (Aug 1, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Middle range Digital cameras are expendable. If it dies in 3 or 4 years, you got your money's worth. Also the repair may be more than the cost of the camera.


That's the point specifically for such cameras that update annually.


----------



## andrewflo (Aug 1, 2015)

My understanding is that Canon USA cannot service an M3. You'll most likely have to send it back to Japan. As others have said, depending on the extent of the damage, it may be cheaper to replace it with a new one.


----------

